# ether switch problem



## yas000 (Jan 22, 2013)

*H*i,

*I* have *a* *B*uffalo router which works entir*e*ly on freebsd FreeBSD, but it has some bugs like etherswitchcfg is not working properly, when *I* check arswitch driver, *I* note that there is still incomplete code to manage vlangroup for chip ar8316.

*R*ight now *I* am unable to get any hardware ma*n*ual of ar8316, *I* need some hardware information about ar8316 too.

*A*ny help/suggestion would be appreciated.

*T*hanks.


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 23, 2013)

Take a look BSDCan2012/Ethernet Switch Framework, at talk was discussed an idea to start a project to build a framework for managing this type of chip in FreeBSD.


----------

